# KL's Hawaiian Lobster Rolls



## Kayelle (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks to Wiskadoodle for turning me on to the new product King's Hawaiian top split hotdog buns, I promised a report on my adventure.
  I buttered and grilled the sides of the buns. The raw lobster tails were removed from the shells and cut into cubes. Then it was cooked for less than a minute in a dry non stick skillet till the meat was just opaque and then chilled. 
I finely chopped some celery heart with the leaves, some parsley and green onion. 
The dressing was mayo mixed with Meyer lemon juice and the zest of the lemon. 
What a wonderful dinner with a cup of clam chowder!


----------



## Snip 13 (Feb 10, 2013)

Yum! That looks great KL


----------



## lyndalou (Feb 10, 2013)

That looks amazing. Do you make your own chowder?


----------



## Dawgluver (Feb 10, 2013)

Oh my, Kayelle, pass the drool rag please!  That looks fabulous!


----------



## pacanis (Feb 10, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Feb 10, 2013)

O My Yes.   So glad you jumped on this and found them too.  The buns look like a good match with the lobster.


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks guys!

No, I didn't make the chowder lindalou. Von's grocery puts out a nice line of their cafe' signature soups. I particularly like their clam chowder and the Tuscan tomato bisque with basil.


----------



## mmyap (Feb 10, 2013)

Delicious!  King's Hawaiian makes a delicious sweet bread.  I love using their rolls with beef stew or portuguese bean soup.  I will have to stick to hot dogs though for the dog buns.   Lobster is way to expense for me.


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 10, 2013)

mmyap said:


> Delicious!  King's Hawaiian makes a delicious sweet bread.  I love using their rolls with beef stew or portuguese bean soup.  I will have to stick to hot dogs though for the dog buns.   Lobster is way to expense for me.



I can't wait to have an island dog with these buns...._ bacon wrapped dog, with pineapple/red onion/jalapeno/cilantro salsa and a  teriyaki drizzle_. 

Heck you could do the same thing with a stick of Spam so rightfully beloved in the islands.


----------



## salt and pepper (Feb 10, 2013)

yum,yum, nice job.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 10, 2013)

Beautiful, Kayelle!


----------



## Addie (Feb 10, 2013)

It looks like you toasted the sides of the buns. Did you? It is how we do it in New England. And we have the same type of buns, only they are not sweet. For me, the sweetnes of the lobster meat is enough for me.


----------



## pacanis (Feb 10, 2013)

Addie said:


> It looks like you toasted the sides of the buns. Did you? It is how we do it in New England. And we have the same type of buns, only they are not sweet. For me, the sweetnes of the lobster meat is enough for me.


 
Kay said she grilled them in her post, but some people use toast and grill interchangeably when it comes to bread. They sure look good, don't they?


----------



## Addie (Feb 10, 2013)

pacanis said:


> Kay said she grilled them in her post, but some people use toast and grill interchangeably when it comes to bread. They sure look good, don't they?


 
Thank you. I am a Bostonian and we have a language all of our own.


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 10, 2013)

Actually, I used my griddle for the buttered buns, so technically speaking I guess they were griddled.  Actually the slight sweetness of the buns complimented the lobster. Not meant to be New England Lobsta rolls......the Pacific has lobsters too.


----------



## Addie (Feb 11, 2013)

Kayelle said:


> Actually, I used my griddle for the buttered buns, so technically speaking I guess they were griddled.  Actually the slight sweetness of the buns complimented the lobster. Not meant to be New England Lobsta rolls......the Pacific has lobsters too.


 
They are different from the North Atlantic lobster or even from those found in warmer waters like off Florida or in the Gulf of Mexico. I grew up on the North Atlantic kind and I find that the meat in them is very sweet. I am lobstered out. I would rather have a great big pile of fried clams. This past summer we had a glut of lobsters on the market. I had two of them given to me. I took out the meat on the claws and tail, and froze it for about two weeks. Then I finally got around to making the lobster salad. If they had been clams, they would have been gone in a heartbeat.


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 11, 2013)

Yup, ours are different Addie. Here's the clawless guys we have here.  Spiny Lobster


----------



## Addie (Feb 11, 2013)

Isn't he just a darling. Looks like you want to hug him.


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 11, 2013)

The lobster rolls look delicious! I'm going to keep an eye out for them. I bet shrimp salad would be good in them, too.


----------

